# midnight syndicate



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I use midnight syndicate music for my home haunt.
I realy like their music, It makes my haunt seem more grand then it realy is. Every year some one complains that it is evil satanic music, and it is not good around children. I ignored the complaint because it was stupid.
An hour latter the people came back and told me they were calling the cops.
I told them that they could if they wanted to. The music was not that loud it could bearly be heard from the side walk. They figured they had the right to cal the police scince the music could be heard from public property. The cops never showed. This year I was testing my audio and the same people complained.
The music was at the volume as last year. Could some please tell me what is so evil about this music. I think it sounds way better then what most of my neigbors play. They play that crappy $ tree music. The stuff with screaming , broken glass, ect. I am confused.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Years ago a group of mutants decided that beer drinking would damage your soul or something... sadly, the lack of beer and their poorly tenderized livers have proven to have disastrous consequences for people's psyches --

I recommend a good American craft brew or Belgian beer to rectify your situation.

Cheers!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

I think you should play Ave Satini and the Alter from the Omen Soundtrack to show them what satanic music really sounds like! 

This is a battle you are not going to win no matter what you do, it's a shame these people are trying to shut you down.. keep playing it and have a great Halloween!


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Rich B said:


> I think you should play Ave Satini and the Alter from the Omen Soundtrack to show them what satanic music really sounds like!
> 
> This is a battle you are not going to win no matter what you do, it's a shame these people are trying to shut you down.. keep playing it and have a great Halloween!


Sounds good to me.


----------



## evilbike (Oct 26, 2005)

tell em to F off...

i also use midnight syndicate and this year i will be using nox arcana


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Mess with their heads, and thell them you play it because "satan told me to".....lol.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd fire up a little number called "Satanic Mass" by the band called Coven. You can download an mp3 of it from this page. It's pretty evil-sounding.

On the same page is a 70 minute long mix called "the Horror". I've listened to A LOT of Halloween mixes ... and this one might be the most evil-sounding. I can't recommend it enough. It's a big download though.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I will also play a little o furtuna. I also like the sound of ave satini. This music is going to mess people up.


----------



## cappy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Gimme a break*

Thats too bad. Your neighbors sound like real losers. A couple years back the lady down the street was bringing her then 4 yr old trick or treating and made a comment to me about.... "Isnt this music a little too scary for the kids"? because her little punk ass ***** son was too scared to come up the steps.... I smiled ear to ear and said, "you think so?" letting her know she'd paid me a compliment. I say crank it up and have fun. The police probably have more important things to do than the chase down loud halloween music.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Man thats a bummer.  

People are silly these days... I swear.


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

I bet a penny those same people would complain about Toccata and Fugue in D Minor if you used IT (hey...it's from Phantom of the Opera....right? SHEESH). 

Some people just HUNT for an excuse to complain. I agree with everyone else..ignore them. Midnight Syndicate is not anything they should complain about, *especially* if you can barely hear it from the street, and *especially* if the police haven't even seen fit to drive by.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone notice that M.S did a nod to the Disney Haunted Mansion with the track Gargoyles , playing the Haunted Mansion Foyer Music?


Also it is on the 13th Hour as well in the Masoleum track.


----------



## pdxdj1 (Nov 9, 2007)

haverghast asylum said:


> I use midnight syndicate music for my home haunt.
> I realy like their music, It makes my haunt seem more grand then it realy is. Every year some one complains that it is evil satanic music, and it is not good around children. I ignored the complaint because it was stupid.
> An hour latter the people came back and told me they were calling the cops.
> I told them that they could if they wanted to. The music was not that loud it could bearly be heard from the side walk. They figured they had the right to cal the police scince the music could be heard from public property. The cops never showed. This year I was testing my audio and the same people complained.
> The music was at the volume as last year. Could some please tell me what is so evil about this music. I think it sounds way better then what most of my neigbors play. They play that crappy $ tree music. The stuff with screaming , broken glass, ect. I am confused.


 Next time they threaten to call the cops tell them to make sure they call 911 for fast service. }=) That way, when the cops do show up they will be visiting your pain-in-the-arse neighbors for tying up an emergency number with non-emergency business.

I'm evil when I wanna be.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Mess with their heads, and thell them you play it because "satan told me to".....lol.


I like that. I had 2 immediate come-backs enter my head. 

1) the civil, Thank you for your, opinion. Please get off my property.

2) The voices in my head don't like you. <--Which I admit is one of my favorite lines when someone is ticking me off. I don't know where I got it from if I got it somewhere, but I like using it. It is best with a dreamy look in your eyes, if they can see your eyes that it.


----------

